# Weigh In - Best 4WD Hydrostatic CT for the $$$



## j_eich18 (Dec 2, 2011)

Weigh In - Best 4WD Hydrostatic CT for the $$$$.

I would like to see everyone's opinion on what compact tractors people think are the best bang for the buck given two criteria. 

Thank you!


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

OK - What HP? Me Personally though we sell New Holland and Massey Ferguson I am going to pick the Massey Ferguson - More Hydraulic Horse Power/Torque "at idle" and all other RPM's without the parasitic loss like the the other brands - After that New Holland(LS Tractor) .... then you would have Shibaura.... Fourth John Deere.... Mahindra Fifth - then it is up in the air between Kioti/Kubota.......Yanmar (products not as good as their John Deere made products made under licensed contract) after that wouldn't care....

I am considering Inovation - Long Term Support - Dealer Support - and ability to perform- life of the Brand - No Compact is made in the USA so we have no need to go there (If you say John Deere is made in the US - LOL - I used to work for Big Green - Only the Loader is Made here in the US by another company that also makes Loaders for other brands - their sales tactic is the put a BIG made in the USA decal on the Loaders Main Posts so it's the First thing a Customer Sees from the seat or getting up or down on the Tractor - then the Customer "Assumes".)


----------



## j_eich18 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I guess to clarify alittle - what COMPACT tractor with 4WD and Hydrostatic Transmission, regardless of HP and new or used, has the best bang for the buck.

Why do other brands have more parasitic loss?


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Other brands tend to keep costs down by using a single hydraulic pump to power the Hydrostatic, power steering, loader, and auxiallary and then they use a lower gpm/PSI pump. So, cheaper made means cheaper sale price - doesn't always mean more bang for the buck $$$$$. We challenge our customers to ask other dealers to put weights in the bucket (dealers have them laying around - no excuse) and then try to operate the tractor at idle.... you will see the difference even in the same class/series and HP.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I couldn't have said it any better than Bedford.


----------

